# Wie kann man in einer Schleife eine Tabelle ausgeben die folgendes erfüllt?



## Windows10 (19. Dez 2015)

In einer Schleife soll eine programmierte Methode (ohne Fehler) aufgerufen werden und dann mit dieser Methode in einer Schleife von -100 bis +100 Grad eine Tabelle in Zehnerschritten ausgegeben werden! Wie geht das? Wenn es geht bitte nur Tipps geben, ich will die Lösung selbst finden!!


----------



## strußi (20. Dez 2015)

Moin,
wähle eine Schleife (for, while, do-while) und setzte den Startwert auf -100, deine Abbruchbedingung auf +100 und gebe die Werte aus, erhöhe dabei die Zählervariable immer um 10
um die Ausgabe zu Formatieren kannst du dir folgende Seite anschauen
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de...tml#dodtp502391df-4eac-4eb6-a246-312c07a323f4


----------

